# lets see the wax collections



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

ive seen a thread from years ago with everyones wax collections, lets get an up to date version


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Here's mine so far, Only thing missing from the picture is Gyeon







cancoat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

AG UHD Wax, Blackfire Black Edition, M&K Solstice and Croatia plus G3 Gloss wax added


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

That is an awesome collection


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I may have one or 2 waxes

I have a fair few that don't see the fridge either 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mikej857 said:


> I may have one or 2 waxes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


1 or 2 waxes :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

camerashy said:


> AG UHD Wax, Blackfire Black Edition, M&K Solstice and Croatia plus G3 Gloss wax added


Christ on a bike Dave, that's some serious collection there pal.

I can't hold on to them that long!!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

camerashy said:


> AG UHD Wax, Blackfire Black Edition, M&K Solstice and Croatia plus G3 Gloss wax added


When you putting the for sale thread up so I can buy victoria wax concourse and collectors?!?!?


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m not sure which of these os my favourite so far.....keep them coming guys


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I want full size tubs of those OCD waxes, I loved them.

Awesome collections, I'll struggle getting a picture of mine as I've got waxes at me dad's and uncles houses lol.

It's no where near as impressive as those above though, so jealous.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

kylehastings1 said:


> Here's mine so far, Only thing missing from the picture is Gyeon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do they look like they're in Anne Frank's cupboard?


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Not a big collection but a functional one.

Been using Bilt Hamber DSW for a few months and I am so impressed with it I had to grab myself a pot of Finis which I have yet to use.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

camerashy said:


> AG UHD Wax, Blackfire Black Edition, M&K Solstice and Croatia plus G3 Gloss wax added


Great collection Dave with some fantastic waxes. What your favourite one?


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Heres my little collection.

The two unlabelled pots at the bottom are panel pots of Nova Glow and Shadow Sport Legend. The Shadow Sport Legend was created by Mat @ O.C.D for a company but never went into production as he closed his doors beforehand.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a few of mine,pictures taken a while ago now...I have around another 23 wax's to my collection since.

























































































.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

This is just the ones that are special enough to go in the case, along the bottom is ODK Glamour, momentum and echo



I also have a few other but can't find the photo.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

There are some really nice collections here!! :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Amazing collection, stonejedi, very impressive


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Matt - good to see you back on the Forum, mate.
My favourite wax(es) are the Blackfire ones, Zymol, Nebula and AG UHD Wax.
Just bought ODK Revere which apparently has amazing gloss so that may be another one on this list once I have chance to try it.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm new to this! My collection so far: 
(No laughing guys!!)










You guys have some great collections! I'll add to mine as I see fit, I'm sure there will be a few Black Friday bargains that catch my eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

AudiPhil said:


> I'm new to this! My collection so far:
> (No laughing guys!!)
> View attachment 55484
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that collection, but be aware it will grow quickly and your pockets will soon be empty :lol:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

spyk3d said:


> Heres my little collection.
> 
> The two unlabelled pots at the bottom are panel pots of Nova Glow and Shadow Sport Legend. The Shadow Sport Legend was created by Mat @ O.C.D for a company but never went into production as he closed his doors beforehand.


Have you used the Nova Glow or the Winter Special? Have both in my collection but unused

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Some very nice collections there. I do have a question though: assuming that these are personal collections and not part of a professional's stock, do you actually get to use them all and rate them objectively? I only ask as I tend to buy waxes or sealants when I need them. I had the same 100ml pot of SNH for a few years and it has only recently been replaced with Fusso coat. That should see me through for another couple of years. I do still have old pots of Dodo Rubbish Boys JE, FK1000p and Vic's Red but that's it. The exorbitant price of waxes over here only adds to the issue. I don't want to get into the 'which one is better' argument and there is certainly no criticism; rather the reasoning behind purchasing so many.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Kenan said:


> Have you used the Nova Glow or the Winter Special? Have both in my collection but unused
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


The Winter Wax won't be used as it's for my O.C.D Waxes collection. I have a 50ml panel pot of Nova Glow so will most likely use that, when I get a chance.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Bulkhead said:


> Some very nice collections there. I do have a question though: assuming that these are personal collections and not part of a professional's stock, do you actually get to use them all and rate them objectively? I only ask as I tend to buy waxes or sealants when I need them. I had the same 100ml pot of SNH for a few years and it has only recently been replaced with Fusso coat. That should see me through for another couple of years. I do still have old pots of Dodo Rubbish Boys JE, FK1000p and Vic's Red but that's it. The exorbitant price of waxes over here only adds to the issue. I don't want to get into the 'which one is better' argument and there is certainly no criticism; rather the reasoning behind purchasing so many.


It's like anything in life "what ever floats your boat" Lol....I use all my wax's on my cars and my wife's cars,friends cars etc....plus it all depends what I want to try out at the time as the saying goes "variety is the spice of life"or something like that Lol... it's like my trainers my wife is always telling me do I really need another pair of Jordan's as I have so many already at least 7 pairs that's never touched the tarmac Lol,but if I have the money to purchase something without jeopardising my everyday bills then why notI will eventually get around to using my stuff.SJ.


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bulkhead said:


> Some very nice collections there. I do have a question though: assuming that these are personal collections and not part of a professional's stock, do you actually get to use them all and rate them objectively? I only ask as I tend to buy waxes or sealants when I need them. I had the same 100ml pot of SNH for a few years and it has only recently been replaced with Fusso coat. That should see me through for another couple of years. I do still have old pots of Dodo Rubbish Boys JE, FK1000p and Vic's Red but that's it. The exorbitant price of waxes over here only adds to the issue. I don't want to get into the 'which one is better' argument and there is certainly no criticism; rather the reasoning behind purchasing so many.


ive used all of my waxes at least one time, I did have a tub of Anglewax but ive finished that, hallway through my autoglym wax as well, I doubt ill finish all of these waxes in my lifetime haha but I enjoy trying new products.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow how many cars do you own, I would love to see your fleet you are waxing, do you use your wax for other stuff other than cars?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bulkhead said:


> Some very nice collections there. I do have a question though: assuming that these are personal collections and not part of a professional's stock, do you actually get to use them all and rate them objectively? I only ask as I tend to buy waxes or sealants when I need them. I had the same 100ml pot of SNH for a few years and it has only recently been replaced with Fusso coat. That should see me through for another couple of years. I do still have old pots of Dodo Rubbish Boys JE, FK1000p and Vic's Red but that's it. The exorbitant price of waxes over here only adds to the issue. I don't want to get into the 'which one is better' argument and there is certainly no criticism; rather the reasoning behind purchasing so many.


I have several waxes that will never be used purely because they are one off and can't be replaced but then I have some that are well used and standard versions of the 'special' pots

Its my one vice in life and I get enjoyment from the anticipation of the delivery, sad I know but I get pleasure from it in my old age and the enemy let's me do it without any moaning which is unusual

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## midas (Mar 2, 2014)

I was thinking this myself, why would we have a 'collection?'

I think it is for several of the above comments mixed together. For me, I always try to better the finish, so it is natural progression. Sometimes if the product isn't too expensive like Fuzzo you can buy them as and when. 

While certain products work on certain colours better then others. 

To cut to the chase, I also seem to have inadvertently got my self a bit of a collection. Not something I set out to do, but due to them lasting quite well and not being patient enough to empty one to buy it's replacement.


----------

